# 100% Cotton or 50/50 for ironall transfer paper



## Tita Annie (May 10, 2007)

Hi guys. Once, again, I have questions.... I was using best blanks heat transfers for light colors I think it's call Tranjet. I liked it, except it was a little on the stiff side. I just started using ironall, since I saw that there were many positive feedback on this paper. I've made a couple of shirts for practice purposes and I noticed that the ironall is not stiff at all, infact it makes my shirts feel a little thin and the image quality is not as sharp. Is this normal? Oh yeah, by the way I was also using 50/50 t shirts since best blanks recommends that I have a bunch. Do I need to change to 100% cotton? Will it make a difference? Or do I need to change my printer settings to print on transfer paper?

Any advice is much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

The color is not always as bright as some of the other papers. From what I've seen, it can be hit or miss when it comes to the paper. I've had some stock that pressed faded and washed out. Other stock pressed good and faded a little. But I've seen other brands that keep thier color, the only problem is they have a shiny film.


----------



## snarley (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi Tita Annie,

I pulled out the literature that came with my translution transfer paper (same as IronAll) and it said *"In short, it is the inkjet transfer for virtually any garments, even 100% cotton"* I guess that would cover 50/50 tshirts it also said *"It can be printed with practiclly any inkjet printer and ink" *I have used it and there is a little fade on the first wash, but I haven't had any complaints yet.

Good Luck on doing your transfers.

Bill M ​


----------



## mrgeezteez (May 21, 2007)

HI
We have used the 1005 cotton that works good and also we have used 90%cotton 10% poly and that worked well...haven't tried teh 50/50 yet that is our next venture!
Good luck and Enjoy
Chrissy


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

We've used the light transfer paper with the red grid on the back for 100% polyester before and it worked great. I belive the settings were 340 degrees for 10 seconds.

I believe that ideally, you'd use 100% cotton shirts with Ironall.

Ryan


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

With the polyester (I used 100%), you can scortch the apparel.


----------



## Peanutz (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah, I really don't like 100% polyester either. I just did a full button-up dress shirt for a guy - left chest and full back. He loved it, but I just know that it's gonna look old quickly. There was no 'structure' to the shirt and I can just imagine the transfer cracking really quickly.

He mentioned putting a teaspoon or 2 of salt in with his laundry - he said it's supposed to help with the colors. Anybody ever heard of such a thing (I guess his wife used to work for a drycleaners).


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

The salt supposedly helps set ink.


----------

